# enable sound



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

hi

I've freeBSD 7.2 installed on the notebook Asus eeepc 1000H
Howto enable sound?
I've add:
	
	



```
sound_load="YES"
snd_via8233_load="YES"
hw.ata.atapi_dma=1
hw.ata.ata_dma=1
```
 to /boot/loader.conf but still doesn't work.


----------



## adamk (Aug 2, 2009)

What's the output of 'cat /dev/sndstat'  and 'kldstat' ?

Adam


----------



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> What's the output of 'cat /dev/sndstat'  and 'kldstat' ?
> 
> Adam




```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:

# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   14 0xc0400000 9fab28   kernel
 2    1 0xc0dfb000 289a4    linux.ko
 3    2 0xc0e24000 4a64c    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc0e6f000 7f44     snd_via8233.ko
 5    1 0xc0e77000 6a45c    acpi.ko
 6    1 0xc5c4b000 9000     i915.ko
 7    1 0xc5c54000 13000    drm.ko
```


----------



## adamk (Aug 2, 2009)

Try to load snd_driver.  That's actually the module that loads all the other sound modules.  Then check the output of 'cat /dev/sndstat' .

Adam


----------



## Beastie (Aug 2, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> I've freeBSD 7.2 installed on the notebook Asus eeepc 1000H
> Howto enable sound?
> ...



This may sound stupid, but did you actually reboot or load the driver using `# kldload snd_via8233` (always better than rebooting)?
Also, *sound_load="YES"* is not necessary. It should be loaded automatically.


----------



## joel@ (Aug 2, 2009)

The EEE's usually have hda sound.

Put snd_hda_load="YES" into /boot/loader.conf and reboot. Or just kldload it.


----------



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

THX, I changed in /boot/loader.conf to:
	
	



```
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
and now it works well.


```
bsd# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (0p:0v/1r:1v channels)

# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   14 0xc0400000 9fab28   kernel
 2    1 0xc0dfb000 289a4    linux.ko
 3    2 0xc0e24000 4a64c    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc0e6f000 1ae38    snd_hda.ko
 5    1 0xc0e8a000 6a45c    acpi.ko
 6    1 0xc5c83000 9000     i915.ko
 7    1 0xc5c8c000 13000    drm.ko
```


----------

